# Monster Rainbow 3-16-2012



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Well on my birthday I talked my wife into going fishing with me. So we headed up to silverthorne Colorado and the crystal clear Blue River. 

I had some info before hand from a friend that had caught some fish the day before so i tied on a combo rig of a Nuclear egg and a RS2. 

Spotted this fish and third cast he smokes it! Fight lasted probably 10 mins. This is one of the largest bows I have ever caught!

27" long
estimated 8 pounds.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful fish, great picture too.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great story. You probably had some anxious moments fighting this fish. This was the one that didn't get off. Way to go!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

johnmyjohn said:


> Beautiful fish, great picture too.


Exactly right on both counts. What a great fish!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful rainbow. A prize specimen. WTG!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

That is a awsome looking fish.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats,very nice fish!!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Man he's a fatso. Looks like a San Juan River Rainbow.

Great job.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice fish! and picture!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Contrats on the rainbow. I think you should send the picture to Field&Stream so they can put it on the cover of next months issue.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

how did it taste?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Monster beautiful fish!!!! FISH ON!! Great picture by the way.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice pic.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

nice picture, you should print -frame- and put it in your wall!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

This certain section of river I was fishing was catch and release only. I am trying to get the picture blown up right now.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow! Very nice fish. Can you say fuuuuuuuutball.


----------

